

Show HN: IFTTT Webhook Middleware - captn3m0
http://captnemo.in/ifttt-webhook/

======
captn3m0
It uses the ifttt wordpress channel as a workaround (it fakes the movable type
xmlrpc interface to ifttt). I choose wordpress as it was the only channel
where I could contact a custom domain. All requests are proxied to whatever
address is passed to it.

I am probably going to parse all my mail using this.

